# Leuc has appeared carrying a tadpole



## alvin-simon&theo (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, ive had 3 leucs for around 2 years, they've never bred so i always thought they were three males as they are always calling. This morning when I went to feed them one appeared with a tadpole on his back. the viv is large and there are lots of plants so there could easily be more tads in there. 

If I leave the tadpoles in there will they keep looking after them? 

There isn't much standing water in there, they have a shallow bowl and a small amount of water is held in the broms but really not much at all. 

Do i need to put some petri dishes in for them to put the tads in?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know what to do

thanks


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

They will need one or more shallow pools of water to deposit the tad(s). Get a few in pronto.

At that point - if you haven't found/pulled the eggs - then you have the choice of pulling the tads deposited in those dishes/etc and raising them outside the viv - or leaving them in the viv and ensuring they are eating enough in the natural viv environment (drowned fruit flies, algae etc etc).


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I would pull the tads if you want to ensure their survival. Just keep each in their own deli cup with tadpole tea filled about halfway and a bit of java moss and leaves.

Good luck!

Niko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

You can just add small dishes like

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...ahUKEwjJ3bm35_vOAhXGYyYKHRUqBiQQvhcIOA&adurl=

or something like 8 oz plastic deli cup half full and a piece of almond leaf or any leaf litter I have handy. I often put dishes 2 in and wait until Dad transports one to each, then pull one cup with tad and replace with a new cup, until no new tads show up. If by chance he drops 2 in one container, I would separate. 

Congrats!


----------



## alvin-simon&theo (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I stuck some large petri dishes in yesterday with water in as soon as i saw him yesterday. This morning after seeing this I have put a deli cup in with some leaf litter. The frog still seems to have the tadpole on his back!! :S. I have tried to look for others but have had no success yet. Is there a chance the tadpole could be raised in the tank?? or is it likely to get eaten? What are the best thing to feed the tadpole?

thanks
Suzanne


----------



## alvin-simon&theo (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, he now has one tadpole in their water bowl and is carrying another one on his back. I have magnolia leaves but that is all no alond or oak leaves, i don't have java moss either and am not sure where i could buy it from. I have ordered the both online so they should arrive tomorrow. What can i do until then?

thanks


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

alvin-simon&theo said:


> Hi, he now has one tadpole in their water bowl and is carrying another one on his back. I have magnolia leaves but that is all no alond or oak leaves, i don't have java moss either and am not sure where i could buy it from. I have ordered the both online so they should arrive tomorrow. What can i do until then?
> 
> thanks



Don't get worked up about it. Just give him some non-chlorinated water to deposit the tad in. The leaf/moss is just a "nice to have" - and by no means required. Drop 2-3 grains of tad food/Tadpole Bites in the cup and you'll be fine.

Don't over-think it. Relax and enjoy watching Mother Nature work.


----------



## alvin-simon&theo (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you . ive got three tadpoles now. ive taken them from the tank and put them in three separate small containers of spring water. Ive got them at room temp as from what ive read it seems a bit cool is better than too hot . Thanks everyone. One of the frogs is looking very fat so maybe there's more on the way!


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

Once they start it's hard to stop them. I enjoy the stages of the tads. it's pretty amazing when their legs and arms pop then start to change color.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Alan said:


> Don't get worked up about it. Just give him some non-chlorinated water to deposit the tad in. The leaf/moss is just a "nice to have" - and by no means required. Drop 2-3 grains of tad food/Tadpole Bites in the cup and you'll be fine.
> 
> Don't over-think it. Relax and enjoy watching Mother Nature work.


I agree 100%. I use deli cups and I've also cut the bottoms off clear water bottles and buried them a little so you can't really see them. I've also used meal worm and wax worm containers. Once they get going they can be hard to stop  Good luck!

Mike


----------



## alvin-simon&theo (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks everyone. Since this post i have had two more clutches of eggs, both are developing well and i am looking forward to them hatching, one clutch could hatch any day now . The original tadpoles are growing really well! Am so looking forward to them getting their back legs!


----------

